# 2 Probleme mit neuem AVR - bitte um Hilfe - Samsung TV/Pioneer AVR



## AeroX (26. November 2013)

Guten Abend,

habe seit 2 Wochen den Pioneer VSX 528k hier stehen mit dem ich auch ganz zufrieden bin.
Habe allerdings 2 Sachen die ich nicht ganz auf die Reihe kriege:

1. Habe meinen PC via HDMI an den AVR angeschlossen und würde gerne Bild & Sound über den AVR an den Fernseher senden. 
Weder bekomme ich Bild noch Ton zum TV. TV sagt er bekomme kein Signal.  Habe in der Bedienungsanleitung auch nichts dadrüber gefunden. Habe zwar alles probiert was da steht aber irgendwie muss es ja am Pc liegen. Der meint nämlich auch das HDMI kabel nicht angeschlossen ist. Wenn ich das hdmi kabel über dvi adapter als 2ten abgang an die Graka stecke bekomme ich ein Bild auf den TV. Aber über DVI geht ja nur Bild kein Ton leider.. naja ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

2. Problem:
_ARC fun_ktioniert irgendwie nicht. Ich bekomme das nicht zum laufen, der TV findet kein Gerät an dem der Signal senden kann. Habe im internet ne anleitung gefunden wie es funktionieren soll. Tut es aber leider nicht. hoffe da  kann mir auch jemand helfen.. tv usw. steht ja in der sig.

danke und gruß


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2013)

zu 1: hast Du denn auch den HDMI der Grafikkarte benutzt und nicht aus versehen den vom Board? Hast Du NUR das HDMI-Kabel dran, oder auch gleichzeitig noch das zum Monitor? Geht es denn, wenn Du den AVR weglässt, also den PC direkt am HDMI des LCDs anschließt?

zu 2: ist denn beim Receiver ARC auch eingeschaltet? Siehe Handbuch S.18 (_Anschluss unter Verwendung von HDMI_) bzw. S.53 (_HDMI-Setup_) ? Und der LCD natürlich an dem HDMI-Out angeschlossen?


----------



## AeroX (26. November 2013)

Ne das Kabel ist schon richtig an der Grafikkarte angeschlossen. Also der Monitor ist via DVI auch noch an der Karte. 
Habs grad versucht mit AVR weglassen, aber da kommt auch kein Signal und PC zeigt auch nichts an. 

2. Ja ARC ist beim AVR eingeschaltet. LCD ist am richtigen Anschluss angeschlossen. Im Internet stand da ich beim TV dann den CEH (oder ka was da stand) Modus einschalten soll und dann werden wohl angeschlossene Geräte angezeigt. Aber es wird kein Gerät gefunden..


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2013)

1. versuch es mal NUR per HDMI Kabel, das andere weglassen, und den PC vorher aus. Wenn das nix gibt, könnte es am Kabel liegen - manche Kabel machen aus unerfindlichen Gründen beim PC Probleme...

2. lies mal die Anleitung des LCDs durch, am besten pdf runterladen und nach ARC durchsuchen lassen. Bei meinem LCD geht man in die Soundoptionen und aktiviert ARC, da wird aber nix "gefunden" oder so ^^  wenn ich mich nicht irre. Auf jeden Fall muss aber halt auch ARC beim AVR aktiv sein. Ansonsten nimm halt ein optisches Kabel für den TV-Ton, ist ja kein Akt.


----------



## AeroX (26. November 2013)

1. So Bild bekomme ich jetzt PC->AVR->TV. Das klappt also jetzt. Habe den Monitor mir DVI an den zweiten DVI Eingang gehangen, anstatt den ersten. TON bekomme ich aber immernoch nicht. hast du da nochn tipp was ich ausprobieren könnte?

2. Ja ich gucke mir die TV anleitung nochmal an. ARC ist aktiviert beim AVR  Mit dem optischen Kabel kann ich ja trotzdem 5.1 genießen wenn die Ton Spur mal im Tv läuft oder?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2013)

zu 1: Startmenü, Systemsteuerung, Sound&Hardware, Sound => dort mal in der Liste nach so was wie "AMD High Definition" suchen und per Rechtsklick aktvieren, und zwar BEVOR Du das startest, von dem du den Sound hören willst.

zu 2: normalerweise wird da auch 5.1 ausgegeben, sofern Du das TV-Programm mit dem im LCD eingebauten Receiver empfängst. Was oft nicht in 5.1 geht ist: zB ein Zusatz-TV-Receiver oder ne Spielekonsole per HDMI an den LCD und DANN per optischem Ausgang des Ton abgreifen. Aber Du wirst ja sicher die externen Geräten, die Surround liefern, sowieso am AVR anschließen, oder?


----------



## AeroX (26. November 2013)

1. Da steht zwar AMD HIgh definition, aber da steht auch das es nicht angeschlossen ist und somit kann ich es nicht aktivieren  wtf

2. Okay, danke. Ja ich hab sonst alles am AVR.


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2013)

Da gibt es evlt. mehrere Male das mit AMD HD - hast Du da mal geschaut?


----------



## AeroX (27. November 2013)

Ja gibt's ca. 5 Stück, aber keines kann ich aktivieren weil er meint das keins davon angeschlossen ist..


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2013)

Komisch... vlt. erkennt er den den Receiver nicht - geht es denn, wenn das Kabel am LCD dran ist statt am AVR?


----------



## AeroX (27. November 2013)

Ne geht ebenfalls nicht, meint auch wieder das nichts angeschlossen sei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2013)

Tausch doch mal die HDMI-Kabel, also das vom AVR zum LCD abmachen und stattdessen zwischen PC und AVR nutzen und umgekehrt. 

Ach so: hast Du denn auch den neuesten AMD-Treiber drauf, und zwar das komplette Paket?


----------



## AeroX (27. November 2013)

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 

AMD Treiber runter geschmissen, neuste version installiert, bisschen rumgefuchtelt  und tadaaa es funktioniert! Der AVR wird jetzt problemlos erkannt und ich kann mit dem amd catalyst controll center alles einstellen wie ich es möchte 

Danke  ich hoffe das das mit dem optischen kabel auch mit dem tv funktioniert.


----------



## AeroX (3. Dezember 2013)

Mit dem optischen Kabel wollen die beiden immernoch nicht miteinander kommunizieren.. 
Ich packs nicht mehr.. warum?!

Hat jemand nochmal ein tipp?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2013)

Haste denn den optischen Eingang beim AVR auch 100%ig aktiviert? Muss man beim Samsung vlt. auch was aktivieren?


----------



## AeroX (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab eig jeden Schritt gemacht der auch in der anleitung stand. Beim Samsung Tv hab ich jetzt alles durch, der sollte das signal auch ohne umstellungen durchsenden.

ich weiß nicht ob man die anleitung auch im internet findet villt kannst du mal nachgucken ob ich was vergessen hab oder so..

edit: nun gut, ein schritt vergessen zu testen. Nun funktioniert es..


----------

